# Does anyone know how I can protect my racing pigeons from mosquitos



## pigeongirl49 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know how to protect my racing pigeons from the mosquito's, and when I go out at night I can hear them tapping. I really hope that someone knows how I can help them without making them sick.

Thank you


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

pigeongirl49 said:


> I don't know how to protect my racing pigeons from the mosquito's, and when I go out at night I can hear them tapping. I really hope that someone knows how I can help them without making them sick.
> 
> Thank you


Some of the racers here in florida screen in their lofts so the mosquitos don't get in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Screen is the only thing that will work. Mosquitoes can give them Pox, so I'd use screening if the mosquitoes are a problem there.


----------



## pigeongirl49 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Thank you*

I would like to thank both ace in the hole and Jay3 for replies to my thread as it bothers me to hear the tapping of the birds feet at night....


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

If you go to Lowe's and bye a Dyna Trap and hang in your loft it works great, it only catches Mosquitos


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

There is a plant called Mosquito Shocker, actually kind of a pretty little shrub, puts out purple flowers, & STINKS! Hard to describe the smell, it isn't real bad, cross between lemons & Bengay LOL But mosquitos hate it! I have it planted next to the lower vents and haven't had a mosquito issue this year at all. Also Marigolds, Basil, & mint all work too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you don't have any mosquitoes then you are lucky, but it has nothing to do with the Diatomaceous Earth, as that would only affect crawling insects.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never seen mosquitos bother my birds.  I guess they are too busy attacking me. My legs are all scarred up from bug bites.

"Tapdancing" at night usually indicates mites though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've never seen mosquitos bother my birds.  I guess they are too busy attacking me. My legs are all scarred up from bug bites.
> 
> "Tapdancing" at night usually indicates mites though.


I know what you mean. They love me too. And yes, tap dancing at night can also indicate mites, particularly red mites. The perches and be sprayed for that. But if she sees the mosquitoes and know that they are bothering her birds, then maybe in this case they are mosquitoes. Should probably check for the red mites too though. And maybe dust or spray the birds also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The insects have got to crawl or walk through it for it to have an effect on them. That is how it works. Your being rude doesn't change that. It just makes you look rude.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are being rude. Whenever you are in disagreement, you get very rude. There is no need for that. Is that the only way you can have a conversation? What I said was that it only works when the insects crawl or walk over it. Mosquitoes fly and land on the birds. When they aren't landing on the birds, they are landing on the wall or whatever. Not the floor. DE is on the floor.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow Pigonmumbler
How you found ou what type person Jay3 is.
He calls everone Rude that does not beleive what he says is "FACTs".
It works for you and me--so he must not know how to use it--IF IT DOES NOT WORK FOR HIM.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

One of my birds after dusting it with DE

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=433985&postcount=5


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't believe I was the one who go defensive about not being believed. Believe it was pigeonmumbler who got defensive. No one else is supposed to have a difference of opinion. The only way it would work on mosquitoes is if you dusted your bird with it, and don't think many want to do that. Of course some would. Anyway, I'm done with this.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I would Guess- JUST GUESS- that Jay3 's age and I Q are about the same number.
But then again--I may be wrong.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Add enzyme cleaner or food-grade DE or starch to all standing water sources. *


http://www.getipm.com/thebestcontrol/chapter-23/Mosquitos-Part2.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sky tx said:


> I would Guess- JUST GUESS- that Jay3 's age and I Q are about the same number.
> But then again--I may be wrong.


Ya know sky, when people can't think of anything intelligent to say, they resort to insults. Never fails. You seem to do that a lot. We know that your age doesn't match your IQ, don't we?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see where this argument started. It's obvious DE won't affect anything that doesn't come into contact with it. So the mosquitos would have to land in it. Depending on how your walls and perches are, you can throw some on the wall, etc and some may stick (it does in two of my lofts - the young bird loft has slick fridge pannels for walls). I'm sure there's probably a way to coat stuff with it and it still stick when it dries.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I sprayed my perches with permethrin 10 and I haven't heard them tapping since, I was supposed I had sprayed them as a preventative for red mites but it seems to be working for the mosquitoes as well.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't see where this argument started. It's obvious DE won't affect anything that doesn't come into contact with it. So the mosquitos would have to land in it. Depending on how your walls and perches are, you can throw some on the wall, etc and some may stick (it does in two of my lofts - the young bird loft has slick fridge pannels for walls). I'm sure there's probably a way to coat stuff with it and it still stick when it dries.


I am puttin some on my wife tonight, it does work right?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> I am puttin some on my wife tonight, it does work right?


LMAO, you do that.... Let me know how that worked out...


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I know other wise...!!!... Folks add DE to compost pens to deter Fly, Hunters powder themselves & clothing to deter Flies, Mosquitoes, Nat's, and other flying bugs & other crawling insects & biting Bugs,,, *I powder my legs, Arms and face & neck with DE when I sit out on my Porch at night.... *But I guess after all the years using DE and reading about It... I'm the one that doesn't know what I'm talking about...!!!...But OK Jay3 if you say SO, I guess you read it somewhere because why would you make a statement like that without knowing what your talking about....???... Please let me know where you got your Information I would like to read it...???.... Louie


Well, you must look like Casper the Friendly Ghost. I hope you wash that stuff off before you climb into bed at night, or is that how you treat for bed bugs too?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I don’t have a problem with mosquitoes or mites or any bug for that fact in my loft because I regularly use Diatomaceous earth and I dont use any screening,,, But I know you guys are tiered of hearing that same thing over & over again about DE…!… But 20+ years ago before I started to use DE I would use ACV, Lemon juice or Garlic in the Bath water and or use ACV, Lemon juice or Garlic in a spray bottle & spray all around the inside and outside of the Loft, Boxes, birds all over the place and that would keep the mosquitoes away and its not harmful to the birds…!… Louie


*I HEAR ya, I love the stuff and use it myself, not sure about it around mosquitos, though it does keep down every crawling thing.



Screening all openings helped us with out loft and don't forget to innoclute your birds for pox.

*


pigeongirl49 said:


> I would like to thank both ace in the hole and Jay3 for replies to my thread as it bothers me to hear the tapping of the birds feet at night....


*If your birds are tapping their feet at night, that can be mites and you can remedy that by cleaning up their perches with a perch oil and treating your birds with scatt or another such treatment for blood sucking mites. They crawl out of the woodwork at night and then bite your birds legs*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wingsonfire said:


> I am puttin some on my wife tonight, it does work right?


LOL. She should be bug free


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We got some of those no pest strips last night. You hang them up and it deters bugs through the vapor released from it I guess. Says it doesn't harm us or pets, so I'm guessing only cold blooded stuff. Hanging one up in every loft. I do like DE and we use it whenever we get ants in our kitchen. But I don't use it all the time because I don't like breathing it in, and I don't want my birds breathing it all the time either. It's not good for your lungs. Other than that, I love DE!


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Dennis from hawkbait lofts said to mix sulphur in with their grit, keeps them away from their face.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Stand out there with a fly swatter  hehe
Kurps


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i use crushed garlic to protect my squab from mosquito. i just put the garlic near the nest bowl. this really works my squab now dont get pigeon pox.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

APF_LOFT said:


> i use crushed garlic to protect my squab from mosquito. i just put the garlic near the nest bowl. this really works my squab now dont get pigeon pox.



I know garlic is supposed to work on vampires, but mosquitoes? Does it really work? Where do you put it? Would it still work on Italian mosquitoes, do you think?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always heard that if you eat/take a lot of garlic, then it'll come out in your pores and deter mosquitos. Doesn't necessarily mean you'll smell like garlic though, haha.

"Garlic has a reputation for deterring many pests including mosquitos and their relative, the Scottish biting midge. Coating the skin with a garlic based jelly has been shown to keep mosquitos away and there is anecdotal evidence that eating garlic might also be effective. Given the possible dangers from mosquito bites I don't recommend you rely on garlic alone!"
http://www.garlic-central.com/mosquito-faq.html


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I know garlic is supposed to work on vampires, but mosquitoes? Does it really work? Where do you put it? Would it still work on Italian mosquitoes, do you think?


i think it work around the world. you just put the crushed garlic near the squab or near the nest bowl. the smell will deter any mosquitoes. it also deter house flies or maybe other insect.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I use Mailathon....I put a little in an old veggie can,and hang them in the loft....I add some water also...You can also put this in a little spray bottle for Red Mites,etc....Flies don`t like it either...Doesn`t seem to bother spiders though...When the birds are flying in the late afternoon,or evening,clean your perches,and then spray the walls,perches about 5 or 10 minutes before the birds are going to trap...DO NOT SPRAY with feed in the loft...After the birds trap & eat...Lock up and the bugs will be gone in the morning....Alamo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is Mailathon?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's actually Malathion



> Wikipedia:
> 
> ... is a pesticide that is widely used in agriculture, residential landscaping, public recreation areas, and in public health pest control programs such as mosquito eradication. In the US, it is the most commonly used organophosphate insecticide


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I looked it up. Says it's mildly toxic to birds. I thought it would be more toxic to them.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Been using Malathion....So that`s how you spell it !! hahahahaha!!!!...For 28 years....Never had any birds get sick etc....Just DO NOT spray it when there is feed in the loft....Best to spray when birds are flying....If you are going to hang a couple of cans up,there is no problem at all... It will not harm the birds.... I only use it in the loft between June and September.....Alamo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Been using Malathion....So that`s how you spell it !! hahahahaha!!!!...For 28 years....Never had any birds get sick etc....Just DO NOT spray it when there is feed in the loft....Best to spray when birds are flying....If you are going to hang a couple of cans up,there is no problem at all... It will not harm the birds.... I only use it in the loft between June and September.....Alamo


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Louie...When I 1st started with homers in 1984,I asked my dad what to use in the loft for insects....What he told me to use was outlawed,and no longer available for use 20 yrs ago...It was then that a real good friend,and my local pigeon memtor,told me to use "M"...
I have been using it for a long time...I have/had pigeons live to 19 years old...They were still breeding at age 14/15.....So maybe the "M" is no big deal for the birds,but it`s hell on flys and mosquitos....Alamo


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Something I do is place buckets and bowls of water around the loft area, and dump them when I see signs of life. You have to dump them or it's a win for the big "M", but it really helps here in the south of south Florida. Jim


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I don’t have a problem with mosquitoes or mites or any bug for that fact in my loft because I regularly use Diatomaceous earth and I dont use any screening,,, But I know you guys are tiered of hearing that same thing over & over again about DE…!… But 20+ years ago before I started to use DE I would use ACV, Lemon juice or Garlic in the Bath water and or use ACV, Lemon juice or Garlic in a spray bottle & spray all around the inside and outside of the Loft, Boxes, birds all over the place and that would keep the mosquitoes away and its not harmful to the birds…!… Louie


Does the DE need to be food grade? I have not used it before and am going to give it a try on the floor and ferches in the loft.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

YES, it must be food grade.

I live in the middle of no where, the cheapest place I found to get the stuff is on Ebay...

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=diatomaceous+earth+&_fscr=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m19


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

kbraden said:


> YES, it must be food grade.
> 
> I live in the middle of no where, the cheapest place I found to get the stuff is on Ebay...
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=diatomaceous+earth+&_fscr=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m19


How much should be used? A light dusting or prety much cover the floor with it. I plan to cover the floor and DE with pine pellets.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> How much should be used? A light dusting or prety much cover the floor with it. I plan to cover the floor and DE with pine pellets.



You realize the mosquitoes will need to crawl though it for the DE to be effective...right? and because they aren't ground crawlers... It would work well on ants and other crawling bugs though.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am not thinking of using it for mosquitoes. I have had problems with fire ants in the past.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Diatomaceous Earth:

http://www.ghorganics.com/DiatomaceousEarth.html
_________________________________________________________________________________


Diatomaceous Earth is made up of the silicate shells of microscopic sea creatures called diatoms. With it's microscopic razor sharp edges, diatomaceous earth when spread in your garden or field physically kills and deters slugs without the use of harmful poisons.
It can be dusted or sprayed as a control for most leaf eating insects and is used to deter slugs and snails.
Natural DE makes a very effective natural insecticide. The insecticidal quality of DE is due to the razor sharp edges of the diatom remains. When DE comes in contact with the insects, the sharp edges lacerate the bugs' waxy exoskeleton and then the powdery DE absorbs the body fluids causing death from dehydration. Said more simply, DE kills insects by drying then up. 
http://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html
__________________________________________________________________________________

Diatomaceous Earth does not kill due to a chemical action like most toxic poisons but rather kills by the structure of its sharp microscopic edges. The hard bodies of the pests are sliced open by the material and it literally dries them out and they die. Complete insect control may take several days as the insects die off, but whereas chemical poisons act fast and have a short residual effect, diatomaceous earth, while working slower will remain active and nontoxic as long as it remains in the environment.
http://www.canada-bedbugs.com/about...tomaceous-earth-and-how-does-it-kill-insects/


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is an article about using DE to kill flying Mosquitos. They apparantly are attracted to it, land on it and it eventually shortens it's life. 

http://www.canada-bedbugs.com/about-diatomaceous-earth/using-diatomaceous-earth-combat-malari/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's an interesting article. Thanks for posting it. But it says not good for your lungs to be breathing it in, what about the birds breathing it in? And it also says that the mosquito lands after she has had a meal. So if it lands in the DE, maybe it would die, but it has already bitten your bird. If the insect has to crawl or move through the DE to be cut up from the abrasion, then wouldn't the mosquito also have to crawl or walk through it in order to be cut up by the DE? The mosquitoes I have seen, will land on something, and then fly off again, without actually walking or crawling around. Don't know how well it would work. If it kills them great, but I just don't understand how it would. Anyway, I'd rather use the screening to keep them away, and not let them get the first bite. Little late after they do.


----------

